# Elvish name(s)



## e.Blackstar (Mar 14, 2005)

Obviously some people have their's as their screenname, but anyway,,,mine used to be Gilfea (star spirit) but I changed it to Morelen when I started using e.Balckstar as my main alias thingy. Mor=black elen=star. Anywhoo...what are y'all's?


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 14, 2005)

Annaheru: gift-lord, its a play of words on my real name, Heruanno: Lord-gift (Matthew in our common tongue)


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Mar 14, 2005)

were can you frind out what your name is on elfsish


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 14, 2005)

well you can go to the www.barrowdowns.com middle-earth name generator, or (like I did) you can make one up. There's a partial glossary of terms in the back of the Sil or Ruth S. Noel's book The Languages of Tolkien's Middle-Earth also has resources.


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't trust Noel's book: its very out-of-date (our information on Quenya and Sindarin have almost doubled since she wrote it). Perhaps the best online site for the tongues of arda is Ardalambion: http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/ , you can use the word-lists found there, but its much better to learn the languages first. If you want to translate your real name try this site: http://www.elvish.org/elm/names.html


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Mar 14, 2005)

think you for the sites and my mine in elvish name is'' god is giveing


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 14, 2005)

*Moderator's note*

Aslan, please give more thought to your posts, especially the spelling. Deciphering most of your postings is frustrating at best. 

Thanks


----------



## Aranel (Mar 15, 2005)

Well I use mine as my screen name, it's an attempt at a translation of my actual name (Sarah) and I'm ashamed to admit I used a website to translate it and I've lost the url now. It uses the AR stem though which is to do with royalty I believe and Sarah means Princess.


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is a LINK to Elvish name translations. The translations are based on the meaning of the name. (This may be the site that Aranel used.)


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 20, 2005)

My name translates fully, and it's extremely cool.

_*Erubadhron Dorsidhion Dagor Aglareb*_ 

Another *site*, apparantly in Quenya, gives my name as:

*Erunámo Maneséro Dagor Aglareb  *


----------



## Aelin (Mar 30, 2005)

My name Aelin can be translated as lake


----------



## Raithnait (Mar 30, 2005)

The one site gives my name as 'Valadhiel Turwaithiel', and the other gives 'Aini Túrelie'... and my sn(Raithnait) could be translated(out of the Irish) as 'Eruanna'/'Almare'/'Almie'/'Váne'... though none of those seem to be a diminutive, and Raithnait is(meaning 'little graceful one', and related to the Irish _rath_ meaning 'grace'...)


----------



## Alatar (Mar 30, 2005)

Bellcaunion(Behl-cow-nee-on)
Strong ruller

Cool i used bombadil's link just then its great!
cool i should have made it my user name!


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool i'll take your word for it Belegon is my new sindarian name!
If anyone can translate it to Quenya i will be gratefull.

Now you have my Sindarian name anyone think what my name realy is?


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 1, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Now you have my Sindarian name anyone think what my name realy is?


I'm not good enough  
But I'll give a shiny new donkey to anyone who can figure out my surname (last name to you yanks) from my various elvish names above


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

I have taken your word fully as one who knows more about the langauges of the eldar.
Btw where do you get your information on sindarian and Qenya? all i have is the apendixes in the Sil.
Anyone know my modern day name. it is strong ruler in old germanic(i think)and is acociated with lionhearts.

Is that to easy a hint


----------



## Elthir (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll add that I think _*Belegon_ could probably really mean 'Mighty-outcry, clamour' in Sindarin (_beleg_ + _caun_). 

Generally speaking about the Elvish languages there's also information to be gleaned from _The History of Middle-Earth_ volumes (HME), some of Tolkien's letters, and the book _The Road Goes Ever On_ (for examples).

Of special note in HME are the texts _Quendi And Eldar, The Shibboleth of Feanor_, and though an 'early-ish' document, _The Etymologies_. Also the Editorial Team has been publishing 'new' Tolkien texts about the languages, in publications like _Vinyar Tengwar_ for example.

Galin


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 20, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Anyone know my modern day name. it is strong ruler in old germanic(i think)and is acociated with lionhearts.
> 
> Is that to easy a hint


 
Hmm would it be Richard?


----------



## ingolmo (May 18, 2005)

Mine's Ingolmo, DUH!
Ingolmo is Quenya for Loremaster.


----------



## Lomin... (Nov 21, 2005)

Lomin is simply translated as shadow...I believe it's Sindarin.


----------



## brookhollow (Nov 30, 2005)

Youll have to forgive me I am still fairly new to the whole Lord of the Rings world. What is an Annoying Snaga? I'm totally clueless here. I took someone's advice and went to www.barrowdowns.com (cool website by the way) and that's what it said I was according to the Red Book of Westmarch...I can see how the name might fit me, Im just curious what one is. Oh the elf name is Dimfenion. Any ideas on what that means (hopefully not dim-wit)?


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 10, 2006)

I "think" your name means, Doorway of Fate - but I could be wrong, Im not very good with the different tenses :-\

I found my name on the translator which is now my site

www.ageofthering.com/nametranslator

Ive since found out that there are different translations of my name, but I have had this name now for so long, Ive grown to become it! lol


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 11, 2010)

My name is Lydia, middle name is Marie, so for my name I'd maybe go with something like: Lidië Amarië :*D

Lidië is about as close as I could get to putting a similar sounding name into an Elvish pronunciation. Also sounds like how Sharkey says my name.:*D Amarie - just my middle name with an A in front of it, though pronounced different. To keep a closer pronounciation I'd go with Mari simply.... but maybe that isn't as cool.;*)


----------



## Akurydal (Oct 12, 2012)

If I take *OldTomBombadil*'s link, my elvish name will be Eruanna (Air-oo-ahn-nah) or Erulissë (Air-oo-lee-say) ^.^


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 14, 2012)

My name is Patrick Thomas John (John being my Confirmation name) so my Elvish is *Callo Onóno Erufailon*


----------



## Ithirahad (Apr 24, 2015)

Personally, I didn't bother. I came up with this name when I was 11 or 12 or something, and I still like it... No idea if it means anything in Elvish or any languages besides, though.


----------



## I_Luv_Ghosts (Mar 17, 2016)

My Elvish name is Brocla Noakes and my nearest tavern might be called The Zoo and my sword would be called Gomcating.


----------



## Matthew Bailey (Jun 28, 2016)

I had never given it much thought.

I need to re-learn the various Quenya languages, but I have been more focused upon Adûnaic and Valinorin. Both of these languages have some interesting connexions (sorry, couldn't resist Tolkien's spelling) to Hebrew, with Early Adûnaic being a mixture of Saxon and Hebrew (which is a really strange pairing). Valinorin seems to be mostly a mystery, as so little is known of it.

I do know that this is something I will eventually give some thought to, as I have a suspicion that there is more to naming conventions, and a much broader corpus of names than is thought by contemporary works on the subject.

MB


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 24, 2016)

Mine is Ingolmin, derivation of Ingolmo but I did not know that there is another Ingolmo here also. Sorry, voidroamer but you shouldn't worry as I have lineage also. I am descended through Elrond. I have an Elvish lineage, you know. 
I will fight in the Dagor Dagorath for the Valar against Melkor.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 24, 2016)

My first name would be
*Aranethon
(Ar-ah-nehth-on)

Middle Name:
Christopher
Follower of God
Eruaphadion
(Air-oo-ah-fahd-ee-on)

Last Name:
Peter means "rock" so that would be:
Hirgon (lit. "rock lord")
(Hear-gone)
I don't know what would happen if you added an s to Peter, (Last name is Peters)*


----------

